# Cellar is ready



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

It ain't much as a cellar goes, . . . first year using it as a cellar, . . . always before just a tornado shelter.

Didn't have much to put in it either, . . .

But we got our punkins, . . . squash, . . . and sweet taters all in there.

Just wish I had a bigger freezer to put this stuff in.

Oh well, . . . good eatin' ahead.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice! I never really considered pumpkins "food" but with Pumpkin spice, pie and roasted pumpkin seeds I'm down with it.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, . . . google "pumpkin recipes", . . . it'll scare you all the things folks do with them.

Back when I was a kid, . . . it was pies and jack-o-lanterns, . . . or pig food.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good use of what you have available


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Nice work , there is lots of uses for pumpkin .


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

That looks pretty good. What's the temperature down there?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm going to have to get a thermometer for it, . . . but it is always cooler there than anywhere else if I keep the door shut.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Fire up the stove and get to canning.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy approved! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

That is so cool!


----------

